# Kayfun 5 MTL mod



## blujeenz (19/9/16)

Here's a trick to mod the Kayfun5 into MTL like it would be with the aftermarket accessory inserts.

A 5 wrap 26/32 Clapton on a 1.5mm dia mandrel works out to a final dia of 3.1mm, same as the center pin airhole.
If you think its just a slide in fit, you'd be wrong, nor can you just force it down the airtube, you have to sort of screw it down clockwise to tighten the dia of the coil and push it down flush with the surface, it then springs open and grips the sides.
This results in the center air tube being restricted from 3.1mm down to 1.5mm, resulting in lots of flavour.
Perhaps with heat build up over time it could loosen, time will tell, so far its behaved through 2 tankfulls at 36W with a 6 wrap Clapton, ie lots of heat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2 | Creative 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/10/16)

Revisited now with fine tuning capabilities.
I've had no issues with this coil mod coming loose and shorting out the coil. Its such a tight fit that its pretty much wrecked once you pull it out, but its hardly a train smash to wrap another.
So to recap, its 4 wraps of the clapton wire on a 1.5mm mandrel, but I found this somewhat restrictive and you tend to exert more vacuum on the juice channels when taking a draw which can lead to the gurgles.
I have found that spacing the wraps results in an effective 1.8 / 2mm ish airhole which is the happy place for me.

Compressed wraps as in the original post.




Spaced wraps = happy place.


----------



## Maxxis (14/10/16)

That is extremely innovative. 

Running the factory MTL kit in mine and I can happily report that the flavour and overall experience from the tank is stellar with this installed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

